# De facto visa application



## piglet (Nov 21, 2010)

I am in the midst of prepping for my defacto visa application (partner is australian citizen). One thing though, he has been unemployed for 5 years, and has no proof of income (he trades stocks/bonds/etc online) and it is one of the requirements for the sponsor to provide.

I emailed the Australian High Commission, and they replied saying they will assess my ability to obtain employment in Australia or obtain AoS (if needed). I'm in the IT industry (banking/finance - doing SAS). I wonder if it will be a problem for us? I decided to include my current payslip with CV attached, and also emails from prospective employers (they will interview me once I'm in Melb, can't do much with me still in Malaysia, and no visa yet).

And I just turned 24, he's 35 (we've been together since Jan 2009, living together since Apr 2009). Will the age gap be a problem for us? I'm really stressing out cos the cost of the visa is quite expensive (for me, since the AUD is higher, and MYR is like peanut). 

I have prepared the following TOC so far:

Main Forms
•	Form 40SP
•	Form 47SP 
•	Form 886 Settlement Details
•	Application Fee (MYR5434)

Health & Characters
•	Form 80 – Personal Particulars
•	Certificate of Good Conduct

Identification
•	Applicant Translated and certified birth certificate
•	Applicant Certified passport
•	Applicant Certitied NRIC
•	Applicant 4 x passport photos
•	Sponsor Certified copy of passport
•	Sponsor 2 x passport photos

Our Statements
•	Applicant to Robert
•	Sponsor to Julee

Supporting Statements (only have sponsor's sis and dad so far, waiting for friends to finish theirs)
•	Margaux (sponsor’s sister)
•	Dad (applicant’s dad)
•	Raja Azlan
•	Sasha
•	Prasath
•	Amy Nowell
•	Kimberley
•	Viknesh (landlord) - To state we've been living together and paying the bills, etc.

Employment Details
•	Payslips of applicant 
•	Email offering jobs in Aust
•	Applicant CV/Resume

Evidence of living together
•	Copy of Lease in Parkview 28
•	Copy of lease in Parkview 27
•	Copy of lease in Maytower
•	Julee’s credit card statement *original
•	P1 internet registered under my name *original

Evidence of social aspects and life together
•	Photos
•	Postcards
•	Thank you card from Amy
•	Letters to addresses
•	Movie ticket stubs
•	Concert tickets (orianthi / tokio hotel ) *scanned & printed
•	Shahirah wedding invitation through Facebook

Evidence of joint holidays
•	Flight Itineraries ( we have been to 7 holidays together)
•	Radius Hotel receipt and credit card statement *original
•	Bus / ticket stubs *original

Evidence of contact whilst apart
•	Copies of emails 
•	Print screen of first meeting in Facebook

Not sure if it's enough. We don't have a joint bank account.


----------



## balajiradhika (Jun 29, 2009)

I have applied for spouse visa in sep 2010 and waiting for assessment. I sent the following documents:

47sp, 80, 40sp, pay slips of sponsor, employment contract of sponsor, police clearance certificate, ielts of mine, my skills assessment by australian inst of management, proof of sponsor being a PR, 3 form 888, my australia visit pages from passport, health check proof, relationship summary by me and sponsor seperately, original marriage certificate, 4 photo self, 2 photo sponsor, photocopies of relevant pages of passport of mine and sponsor, demand draft for fees, affidavit stating details of parents and place of birth, statement by sponsor that she didn,t sponsor anyone before for spouse/partner/prospective marriage/interdependency visa and she has not signed Assurance of Support for anyone earlier and various proofs of us being husband and wife. Finally Case Officer asked for Form 1121, original passport, original Police Clearance Certificate and original marriage certificate.

Now I am waiting. Hope the above helps. 

An advice: It will be better if your sponsor picks up some employment immediately and puts up proof of the same. Sponsor's financial situation is so important in any visa application. This assures Immigration Authorities that you will not become a burden on their system on reaching there. Your employability is an additional assurance (which is unproven in Australia yet).


----------



## piglet (Nov 21, 2010)

He works online and from home mostly, and that's how he sustain his life (share market). So the reason we're heading back to Aust is for him to get a proper job (market is not doing that good though), and we can't bear to be apart. So i'm leaving everything behind to be with him 

Is India from a high risk country? Have you sent in your medicals yet? I was advised to do medicals only after being asked for it, but i got my police clearance already last week. We plan to head to Aust hopefully by end Jan next year


----------



## balajiradhika (Jun 29, 2009)

piglet said:


> He works online and from home mostly, and that's how he sustain his life (share market). So the reason we're heading back to Aust is for him to get a proper job (market is not doing that good though), and we can't bear to be apart. So i'm leaving everything behind to be with him
> 
> Is India from a high risk country? Have you sent in your medicals yet? I was advised to do medicals only after being asked for it, but i got my police clearance already last week. We plan to head to Aust hopefully by end Jan next year


You need not wait for the Co to advise you for medicals. It has one year validity. So after filing application get it done and submit its proof to CO. You will save on processing time. India is also on the High risk country list of DIAC. Lastly, since your partner is an Oz citizen, I still feel that it will help you immensely if he goes to Oz and picks up some job before you apply for Visa. Give details of job alongwith the application. You should try to look from the perspective of Immigration authorities.


----------



## piglet (Nov 21, 2010)

I did tell him to find a job first, but he preferred us to go to Aust together before settling down (his siblings are in Melb, so no prob on accommodation and such).

One thing though, my sister is a citizen (got it earlier this year, she grew up there) so that might also help us tremendously. 

So it will be okay for me to do medicals first, X-Ray included right?

Thanks a lot for your help, really appreciate it


----------



## balajiradhika (Jun 29, 2009)

piglet said:


> I did tell him to find a job first, but he preferred us to go to Aust together before settling down (his siblings are in Melb, so no prob on accommodation and such).
> 
> One thing though, my sister is a citizen (got it earlier this year, she grew up there) so that might also help us tremendously.
> 
> ...


You should do medicals(including x-ray and aids test) after filing the Visa Application since the doctor will mention the file number on the medical application form. Best of luck.


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but the sponsor doesn't have to be your partner. It can be anyone - partner's father, friend, relative, etc. - as long as that person is willing to be your sponsor, considering the obligations involved.


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

Miss Swan said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but the sponsor doesn't have to be your partner. It can be anyone - partner's father, friend, relative, etc. - as long as that person is willing to be your sponsor, considering the obligations involved.


Well in case I am wrong here, i.e. sponser HAS to be your partner, then the AoS will come into place, and in this case, the AoS can be a relative / friend.


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

For a partner visa the sponsor has to be the partner, but I believe the AoS can be extended to others.


----------



## piglet (Nov 21, 2010)

We submitted our application today and was assigned a CO on the spot. She went through our documents together and returned photos, movie tickets, misc tickets, anything that doesnt have name on it and even a postcard as it doesnt have a date stamp!

But all we're missing now are letters/bills to our addresses (we lived in 3 different apartments) and we need at least 1 from each quarter, and also my partner's tax and previous employment information. We don't have much letters sent to us, and also since I am only 20 mins away from my parents, my mailing address remain at their address still (cos we move so much, the lease here are 6 months period, renewable). This may be a problem. What else can I provide?

I have my internet billing address still pointing to the old house and it was a system error. I have tried changing it a few times, but nothing happened, so I didn't bother as everything's electronic and they wont send me mails. I pay by cash most of the time, sometimes by online banking. I called up my internet provider and they sent me an email saying/clarifying it was a system error even though I have updated my billing address after I told them I need it urgently for my visa. That was really quick of them, but they're unable to regenerate 'new' bills for me =((


----------

